# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του M/T Aliakmon στη Σύρο

## Παναγιώτης

Προσάραξε τη νύχτα το δεξαμενόπλοιο «ALIAKMON» με σημαία Λιβερίας και 23  μέλη πληρώματος, όλοι αλλοδαποί, σε αμμώδη αβαθή 1,5 ναυτικό μίλι  νοτιοανατολικά του λιμανιού της Σύρου. 

Στην περιοχή έσπευσαν για βοήθεια, ρυμουλκό και ναυαγοσωστικό πλοία. Το  πλοίο που έχει προορισμό το Νεώριο της Σύρου, είναι κενό φορτίου και από  την εξέταση από δύτη διαπιστώθηκε ότι δεν υπάρχει ρήγμα και κατά  συνέπεια κίνδυνος ρύπανσης. Σε λίγο θα αρχίσει η διαδικασία αποκόλλησής  του.
Πηγή

Και ανταπόκριση από τοπικο κανάλι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χαρτη βλέπουμε σημειωμενη με κόκκινο κύκλο την περιοχή της Αζόλιμνου
Azolimnos.jpgΠηγή Χάρτη

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας τέλος καλό.. όλα καλά!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSfaqaC-ss

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας τέλος καλό.. όλα καλά!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSfaqaC-ss


τι όλα καλά
αφου προηγουμενως ριμαξε όλοι την τοπική κοινωνία των ..........αχινων..................
παντως χωρίς πλάκα κατι καλό πρεπει να εχει η Σύρος
ο ενας πριν καποια χρονια πηγε στην μπυραρία .............CAFE DEDE
ο άλλος στου ΡΑΦΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ..............ALIAKMMON
κατι τρεχει με την Συρο :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Eng

Ειναι μέρος που...σε κολλαει.... :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------

